# كورس رهيب لتعليم الاوتوكاد على اسطوانة



## SPYBOY (17 يناير 2010)

كورس تعليم الاتوكاد رهيب جدا يخليك استاذ فى برنامج الاتوكاد والشرح فى ملفات فيديو لسهولة الفهم والمراجعة فى اوقت 
الملف متقسم على ثلاثة اجزاء يجب تحميلهم كلهم وفتحم بواسطة WINRAR

ندخل على روابط التحميل 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2c11ed/n/AUTOCAD_2010_CURSE_CD_BY-_SGASOFT_-_part1_rar​ 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2c4bgf/n/AUTOCAD_2010_CURSE_CD_BY-_SGASOFT_-_part2_rar​ 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2c85a1/n/AUTOCAD_2010_CURSE_CD_BY-_SGASOFT_-_part3_rar​ 

وارجو من الاعضاء ابداء رايهم فى الاسطوانة​


----------



## يوسف المرعي (17 يناير 2010)

ارجو منك انت تشرح كيفيه التحميل من هذا الموقع بسرعه
ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## سالي عساكر (17 يناير 2010)

الرجاء شرح كيقية التحميل


----------



## SPYBOY (17 يناير 2010)

الشرح بالصور كيفية التحميل من الموقع
.



















​ولو فى اى مشاكل انا تحت امركم​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
علي الكورس القيم


----------



## وبك استجير (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وأعانك على فعل المزيد المزيد


----------



## farfour9977 (14 مارس 2010)

min fadlokom ana ola madany handast el minia we 3awez ay video beta3et courses lel mawad el 3alaia law 7ad ye3raf yeb3at 3ala el e-mail beta3y 


[email protected]


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الكورس القيم 
واستاذنك برفع الجزء الثانى مرة اخري
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nadal83 (15 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا و جزاك الله خير الجزاء

فقققققققققققققطططططط
رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل حاولت كثيرااااا ارجو المساعة اخي العزيزززز


----------



## حارس المصري (15 مارس 2010)

*تم تنزيل الجزئيين الأول والثالث *
*لكن رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل *​


----------



## Nadal83 (16 مارس 2010)

ارجوووو المساعدة 
الرابط الجزء الثانيييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (16 مارس 2010)

في انتظار الجزء الثانى


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد حسن خفاجي (17 مارس 2010)

اللهم جازيهم كل خيرعلى هذا الفعل


----------



## Nadal83 (17 مارس 2010)

*ارجوووو المساعدة 
الرابط الجزء الثانيييييييييييييييييييييي*​


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (18 مارس 2010)

الرابط الثانى مش شغال نرجو الرفع مره اخرى


----------



## engibrahem87 (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع في هذا المنتدى 
واشكر الاخ الكريم علي هذه الاسطوانه الرائعة 
ولكن رجاء اعادة تحميل الجزء الثانى من هذه الاسطوانة لما فيها من فوائد نفعنا الله واياكم بهذا العلم


----------



## Nadal83 (18 مارس 2010)

ارجو الالتتفاف لطلبنا بليززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

الرابط الثانيييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل 
وبارك الله فيك .....................


----------



## Nadal83 (20 مارس 2010)

الجزء الثاني ارجوكممممممم
و جزاكم الله خيراااا
و ارجو الرددددددددد


----------



## Nadal83 (23 مارس 2010)

يا مشرفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ساعدونا 
او اعطونا الجواب النهائي 
هل ممكن نحصل على الرابط الثاني او لا؟؟

و شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (27 مارس 2010)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ASHIK (28 مارس 2010)

thankx
thank you very much


----------



## bestmimo (13 أبريل 2010)

هل سوف يتم رفع الجزء الثانى؟؟؟؟؟ نرجو سرعة الافادة


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكوور وجاري التحميل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدا أخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 أبريل 2010)

هو اللى حط الموضوع مش بيتابعه ليه؟
كان الناس بتسال على الرابط التانى
ياريت تكمل معروفك يا صديقى وترفع الجزى التانى مرة اخرى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (18 أبريل 2010)

تم تنزيل الجزئيين الأول والثالث 
لكن رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل ​
جزاك الله كل الخير وأعانك على فعل المزيد المزيد

​​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## simo1000 (20 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدا أخي الكريم*​رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كونه يدعم استكمال التحميل و الحقيقة ان منتجات شركة (VTC) رائعة و لا تحتاج الى شهادة شاهد كونها مثل شركات التعليم الاخرى (Lynda) و غيرها شركات رائدة في مجال التعليم وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## saadson (7 مارس 2011)

ياريت تكمل جميلك
وترفع الرابط الثاني لفك الملف 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadson (7 مارس 2011)

طب الاجزاء اللى حملناها ؟
تعمل فيها ايه نحذفها ولا فيه امل حد يرد علينا


----------



## مها محمد محمد (8 مارس 2011)

*ارجوووو المساعدة 
الرابط الجزء الثانيييييييييييييييييييييي*​


----------



## mody66650 (5 يونيو 2011)

الرابط التانى مش موجود
الفايل مرفوع
ارجو الرد


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا كنت بحمل الاسطونه

كنت فى الجزء الاول بس قلت وانا بحمل ابص على الردود

و لما لقيت ان الجزء التانى مش شغال وقفت التحميل

برجاء اعادة رفع الجزء الثانى


----------

